# iPod (IceLink) or PhatNoise or OEM 6CD?



## jeffwok (Jul 31, 2005)

OK, I've searched the millions of threads regarding iPods and PhatNoise units and have found few discussing the merits/preferences of one over the other. Anyone?
I've just purchased an '01 Jetta Wagon with an OEM HU, no CD changer in the cubby. I like the idea of buying a used changer and keeping my vehicle as close to factory as possible, but have trouble reconciling the price of 6 CD's vs 20GB of MP3's.
Here's the Q: I have (and love) a 30GB iPod, but hate scrolling and selecting albums at 70MPH on the highway. IceLink would allow me to use the HU to navigate my iPod. PhatNoise would allow me to use the HU as well. Which is better for an _album-centric_ listening experience? Does it all simply boil down to personal preference?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod (IceLink) or PhatNoise or OEM 6CD? (jeffwok)*

If your worry is playing with the ipod while driving get the phatbox. The icelink is more than the phatbox. I just set a playlist and then use the steering wheel controld to control track up and track down. You still haave to llook at the screen of the ipod to see what playlist, The phatbox has a voice announcment to tell you what is playing.


----------



## golf914 (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: iPod (Enfig Motorsport)*

get the phatbox


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: iPod (golf914)*

but wait hes already got and loves an ipod why would he get a phatbox?


----------



## golf914 (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: iPod (captain coordination)*

Safe to drive..I think that most important.


----------



## jeffwok (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: iPod (golf914)*


_Quote, originally posted by *captain coordination* »_but wait hes already got and loves an ipod why would he get a phatbox?

My question exactly.
Typically the cost of an iPod has to be figured in when someone is considering an IceLink, which makes it at least twice as expensive as the PhatBox. However, as I already own the iPod, the cost for each product is relatively the same: An IceLink is about $200, the PhatBox can be had for around $150 after shipping, and an OEM CD changer can be found for $150 on eBay...

_Quote, originally posted by *golf914* »_Safe to drive..I think that most important.

Indeed, safe to drive, and ease of use are number one. My wife will most likely be driving and using the player most. She's familiar with my iPod, but gets frustrated by the number of albums available. And, iPod While Driving seems deadlier than Cellphone While Driving...

_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_I just set a playlist and then use the steering wheel controld to control track up and track down

We are both vinyl oriented, meaning album-oriented. That said, it gets difficult to find one out of 500 albums stored on a device when you're driving a vehicle, more-so when you're dealing with a scroll-wheeled iPod sitting in your lap or next to your dash. I figure we'll create playlists for the top 6 albums and navigate to find any others regardless of the system we purchase, but that still leads me to the question of which (if any) is better for multiple album navigation...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod (jeffwok)*

If you just want to make a few playlists get the icelink
It will give you direct acess to 5 playlists and acess to all your playlists.


----------



## scalpel101 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: iPod (golf914)*

How does this "speaking" feature work? Is it lame or inconvienient or is helpful.


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: iPod (scalpel101)*

I have my Phatbox connected to my stock radio in the garage. I never had it in the car, but I do like it, When searching thru the folders, or albums, the Phatbox speaks the name of the Artist and Album title. It really is cool and thought out. Tough to say which to get. I would almost say get a Phatbox, but since you have the iPod, get the IceLink.


----------



## MP3YourCar (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: iPod (IceLink) or PhatNoise or OEM 6CD? (jeffwok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffwok* »_) a 30GB iPod, but hate scrolling and selecting albums at 70MPH on the highway. IceLink would allow me to use the HU to navigate my iPod. PhatNoise would allow me to use the HU as well. 

The neo ion allows you to navigate with the iPod & stereo. We are running a promotion for vortex members at http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2162930 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

